# Charles Lewis Jr., better known to MMA fans as Mask,



## Rich Parsons (Mar 11, 2009)

In this Thread, http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1138026#post1138026, in the Hall of Remembrance, I posted about 



> *Tapout founder killed in car crash*
> 
> By Tom Hamlin/MMAWeekly.com _2 hours, 23 minutes ago_
> 
> ...



and that two cars and high speeds and alcohol were involved.


----------



## matt.m (Mar 11, 2009)

I was going to put that up.  He was certainly a great showman and motivator.:asian:


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow.....sounds like from the news report that some street racing was involved......and alcohol.  Live fast, die young takes another life.


----------

